

Blip.tv Deletes All Videos from Paid Accounts - Reedge

Wow incredible Blip.tv just deleted 18 webinar videos from my paid account. Because they are not series. Can you believe it?<p>I was asking something in a ticket and they just deleted them after they saw the content (really just webinars (business videos).<p>This is great, I am CEO of a Saas company (Convert.com) but closing an account deleting someones content without warning (or in this case without the option to download the original videos) is just wrong. Very very bad example of saas gone really wrong.<p>Below what http://www.blip.tv wrote in there support ticket...<p>"Blip is a platform for original, episodic web series. Our terms of service prohibit content that has promotion of a product or service as its primary purpose. From our review of your content, it appeared that it was primarily promotional in nature, and was therefore removed."
======
Reedge
Update 3: It just took spamming every Blip.tv employee on LinkedIn and
investor and advisor... ehhh and board members ehh and tipping Techcrunch to
get this following email from the founder. Jared.

\-----

Dennis,

Sorry for the inconvenience. The support team is supposed to issue a
notification first.

Here's a zip file of the uploaded videos:

<http://s1.video3.blip.tv/blabla> sometime.zip

cheers,

\- Jared

\-----

Nice it took only 4 hours and I just wonder why the support said things were
final when internal zip file seemed to be the solution. Now it will take 4
hours to download them all from that ZIP. Lets hope they are nice enough to
keep the file up some time ...

Dennis

------
Reedge
Update: Blip.tv replied with the following. Like we all ready that TOS
checkbox on a paid account...

\---

Hi Dennis,

These videos are all in strict violation of our TOS regarding spam, commercial
use, posting webinars, etc. Our Pro account does not circumvent our TOS, as is
very clear on sign up. Again, all of this is at <http://blip.com/tos>

These videos have been removed from our servers and our decision to remove
your account is final. Good luck in finding a more appropriate hosting
solution for your content.

Blip

------
ScottWhigham
I'm sorry for your inconvenience but that's not an excuse, IMO, to create a
scandalous, lying headline. Flagged for that reason. They deleted _your_
videos, not "all videos from paid accounts" as your headline reads. I hope you
get resolution (we use vimeo which has been great for these types of things)
but please: don't fall victim to just out and out lying for the sake of
getting attention. It just reads as hyperbole which, as you probably know (you
aren't new here), has a tendency to push people away.

------
rbanffy
We had a similar experience at the Brazilian Python user association. The
content was deleted, IIRC, because the account was inactive for some time (we
hold yearly events).

~~~
Reedge
Really also without warning up front. That tics me off most. No warning. Its
not like its porn or anything. Just webinar videos

------
Reedge
Update 2: Blip just refunded last months money: Blip Networks, Inc. just sent
you a refund (Paypal) how nice! I dont need the $8 I'd love my webinar video's

